# User Support > Forum Software Support >  'Additional Information' links in classifieds not working

## Anglocelt

Half or more of the 'additional information' links in the classified ads are not working for me, nor have they been for some time. Most of the links in dealer ads are not working work, so I can't see instrument details, but some do so there is no obvious pattern.

I am using a Chrome browser, if that is relevant to this issue.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Your personal firewall or security software is blocking you from outgoing links. Most of these links you are talking about are little more than links to personal web sites, image hosting sites, purchase points for instruments, etc. Try turning that off and test the links, but do turn it back on after you test.

----------


## HonketyHank

I have seen the same thing for quite some time. What works for me (using Chrome browser, Windows 10, all up to date) is to right click on the Additional Information button and then select Open in New Tab or Open in New Window. This isn't the only website where I have run into this.

----------


## Anglocelt

> I have seen the same thing for quite some time. What works for me (using Chrome browser, Windows 10, all up to date) is to right click on the Additional Information button and then select Open in New Tab or Open in New Window. This isn't the only website where I have run into this.


Thanks Hank. That does the trick for me.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> Half or more of the 'additional information' links in the classified ads are not working for me, nor have they been for some time. Most of the links in dealer ads are not working work, so I can't see instrument details, but some do so there is no obvious pattern.
> 
> I am using a Chrome browser, if that is relevant to this issue.


You can also click the image in any ad and if the ad owner has provided the link that activates the Additional Information they are one and the same. Most ads have images.

----------

